# Galaxy S3



## Droidx0351 (Jun 17, 2011)

Verizon is taking pre-orders on the gn3 on there website starting on june 6 at EDT.

shop.verizonwireless.com/?id=galaxys3

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Krime922 (Dec 19, 2011)

http://shop.verizonwireless.com/?id=galaxys3
Haha you beat me to it.

Lets initiate the conversation whether people will be getting the S3 or wait for Iphone5! and....begin!


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Moved to GS3 sub.


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

I am getting the new Fisher Price...this thing is off the hook 
http://compare.ebay.com/like/280833420246?var=lv&ltyp=AllFixedPriceItemTypes&var=sbar


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

Iphone5? U serious? On the gs3, it looks cool, and the hardware is solid, but I question samsung's audio and overall build quality, after some positive user feedback and if vzw can't produce a HTC one variant soon enough, I'll get one.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

The SG3 looks sweet though, I had the Fascinate and it was a GREAT phone, I liked it just as much as my TB, it just didn't have the 4G


----------



## Texas_T-Bolt (Sep 25, 2011)

I might have to check the GS3 out since the Droid incredible 4G LTE taking it time to be release...

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## theMichael (Aug 26, 2011)

incredible 4g took too long, worth it to wait for the s3 now....gnex will be $50 on amazon in a day or two


----------

